# Party game idea



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm throwing around an idea for a game. Basically, it's a trivia game based on the Halloween theme (naturally), with several categories and varying levels of difficulty for each category (think Jeapardy). Some cats. are: Slasher films, Horror Authors, Halloween History, Classic Horror films, and Spooky TV. Now here's where I'm thinking about making it interesting. Haven't yet decided if it will be teams or individuals playing, but, I was thinking, to stir things up a little . . . if somebody answers a question wrong, they must blindly reach into the Trick or Treat Bag. In this bag are little pogs (bottle caps or whatever you call those little collectible cardboard discs) that are either tricks or treats. The treats may be stuff like "take half your opponents points or something to that effect. The tricks are various things the player must do, like sing the Scooby-Doo theme or kiss the nearest boy to him or her. Obviously, since the reason they are reaching into the bag is because they got the question wrong, there'd be alot more tricks than treats. I'm thinking a ratio of 7 tricks to every one treat. But my theory is, rather than just playing a "you got the ? right/wrong and onto the next one" style, have a bit of fun with audience participation. More than likely, the contestants will have a few drinks in them, so they'll be loosened up to play. Just looking for feedback. Anybody think this game has potential? Anybody see any drawbacks I've missed? If this sounds promising, and something you might like to do, I can give you a more thorough detailing of the game.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Heres a game idea thats simple,I have used it on car trips for years,usually music.
This is the halloween version. You have to name a hallowen character, it can be a type like a ghost,or known character like jason.clock wise or counterwise, your choice,whatever the character named is,the next person has to think of another name starting with the last letter of that characters name. Example Ghost last letter T, Tiny(house of a thosand corpses)
The next person would get the letter Y ,Yeti (Big Foot) and so on,if it gets to hard,you can expand it to scifi characters.Hope this helps.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

AliveNBuried, I think that sounds like a fantastic game! How many guests do you normally have? We've slightly expanded our guest list this year and I'm wondering if I'll be able to hold everyones attention during game playing.

HHH


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

The version of Halloween Trivia sounds like fun. Hmm maybe I can throw a pre-haunted house party for a few friends to play this game!! Thanks for the idea..yeah if you could email me what else to do that would be spooktabulous! -CC


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Honestly, this is the first year of a big party. We've had small gatherings before, but nothing to this scale. Like most of us here, coming up with party games is difficult. This one popped into my head and seemed to have potential for both teens and adults. Here's a working list I have so far. Keep in mind, it's a rough draft, so things are not too orderly.
Classic Horror (black and white films), Spooky TV (Addams Family, ScoobyDoo, etc.), Slashers (Jason, Freddy, etc.), Horror authors (King, Poe), Pumpkin Potpourri (Anything that isn't covered elsewhere) , Halloween History, Eye Candy (this one is questions about props around my house)
These categories are what I'm working with. I plan on having 3 degrees of difficulty for each, easy, meduim, hard, with pts. of 100, 200, 300 respectively. I'll probably have 3 questions for each difficulty in a category i.e. 3 ?'s for easy Classic Horror, 3 ?'s for medium TV etc.. 
I'm gonna make up a 2x3 ft board and put these cats. on it, arranged like jeapardy so players can choose what they want to answer. The following list is what I've put together so far. The questions below are in random order, so you'll have to use your imagination on what cat. they goto. Once a question is asked, regardless of right or wrong, it is discarded. Nobody else will get a chance to answer.


If you are a lycanthrope, then you are a what?

Werewolf


After lopping his hand off at the wrist in evil dead,
what does Ash attach to his arm?

A chainsaw


In Friday the 13th ,
what name did the locals give
Camp Crystal Lake?

Camp Blood


What was the name of the book found 
in Evil Dead?

Necronimicon (the book of the dead)



Corey Haim and Corey Feldman were 
both in the Lost Boys. Which appeared in 
Friday the 13th, part IV?

Corey Feldman



What was the arch villain in Phantasm called?

The Tall Man










Johnny Depp made his big screen debut
in this slasher film.

Nightmare on Elm Street.




Name the killer in the original 
Friday the 13th movie?


Pamela Voorhees


Name the 1980 slasher film 
Kevin Bacon appeared in?

Friday the 13th.



Freddy Krueger is best known for his 
knifed glove. What colors were his sweater?

Red and green



The mask Michael Meyers wears in Halloween
is actually a latex mask painted white
of this actor.

William Shatner

It was once believed you could
tell if somebody was a werewolf if they had
hairy _____?

Palms




While the rest of the peanuts gang
got candy when they went 
trick or treating,
what did Charlie Brown get?

Rocks




What is the only horror movie to be
nominated for 10 academy awards?

The Exorcist


Name the only actor to ever play
Dracula, the wolfman, Frankenstein and the Mummy. 

Lon Chaney Jr.


What was Boris Karloff's real name?

William Henry Pratt


What is the name of the infamous mortuary
in the movie Phantasm"

Morningside Cemetery


What role is Bela Lugosi most
famous for?

Dracula





What body parts do the zombies in 
Return of the Living Dead, crave?

Brains


What was the name of the little
boy killed in Pet Semetery?

Gage





How many cabins were there
at the Bates Motel?

12


In the movie Child's Play,
what was the brand name of
the Chucky doll.

Good Guys



In Child's Play, what was Chucky's
full name prior to becoming 
a doll?

Charles Lee Ray



The character of 'Leatherface' was loosely
based on a real life serial killer. Name the real
life killer.

Ed Gein



Name the lead cenobite in the 
movie hellraiser.

Pinhead


We have such sights to show you.
Name the villain and film associated with this phrase.

Pinhead/Hellraiser





Where does the movie: Creature from the
Black Lagoon take place?

Amazon River


In Washington Irving's "The Legend of
Sleepy Hallow", what is Icabod
Cranes profession?

Schoolteacher


In "The nightmare before Christmas",
what royal title does Jack Skellington
hold?

The Pumpkin King


In "The nightmare before Christmas",
what is Jack Skellington's
dog's name?

Zero





If you have Samhain (sow-en) phobia,
you have a fear of what?

Halloween





In America, we carve jack-o-lanterns
from pumpkins. What do they carve 
them from in the British Isles?

Turnips


In Mexico, Halloween is called?

Day of the Dead



Who lives at 1313 Mockingbird Lane?

The Munsters


The Simpsons have aired numerous
Halloween specials. By what name 
do these go by?

Treehouse of Horror


What was Morticia Addams maiden name?

Frump


Edgar Allen Poe liked to drink,
but he also grew dependant on a
mind altering drug. What was it?

Opium


What common household seasoning is 
defense against evil spirits?

Salt




The movie "Silver Bullet" by
Stephen King was originally
a book titled what?

Cycle of the Werewolf



John Barrymore starred
in this 1920 silent thriller 
that achieved him acclaim
for his ability to transform
into "the monster" through 
facial contortions and
without make-up.

Dr. Jeckyll and Mr. Hyde



Robert Louis Stevenson wrote this 
story about a scientist who drinks 
a potion that splits his personality
into a good and evil side.

Dr. Jeckyll and Mr. Hyde


The production company 
that made this 1922 classic
was sued by Bram Stoker's widow 
for copyright infringement. 

Nosferatu



Who played Dracula in the 1922
silent, Nosferatu?

Max Schreck





The famous scene of this 1925 classic 
happens when actress Mary Philbin
creeps up behind Lon Chaney and unmasks him,
revealing his disfigured face.

Phantom of the Opera




What is the name of the van
the Scooby-Doo gang
rides around in?

The Mystery Machine



Who was the man with the
thousand faces?

Lon Chaney


What Clive Barker book was
Hellraiser based on?

Hellbound Heart









Who holds the title of being 
the friendliest ghost?

Casper


If you were FBI Agent Fox Mulder,
what would your partners name be?

Dana Scully

In South Park's "Spooky Fish" 
episode, evil Cartman has this
on his face?

A goatee


What was the Hunchback
of Notre Dame's name?

Quasimodo


This cosmic horror author is best known
for his story, Call of Cthulhu,

H.P. Lovecraft 


This movie, based on the Anne
Rice novel, featured Brad Pitt
and Tom Cruise.

Interview with the Vampire


This Stephen King movie
followed the trials of 
a social outcast with telekinetic
powers she unleashed the high
school prom.

Carrie

"Here's Johnny" is the famous
line of this Stephen King movie.

The Shining




NOW, here's a list of the tricks I've come up with. Some I borrowed from the wheel of torture game. I'm having trouble coming up with more. I figure I need about 30 (to match each question in case people get every question wrong)


Kiss the nearest
male to you

Kiss the nearest 
female to you

Sing the Addams
Family theme

Sing the Scooby
Doo theme

Do your best Scooby-Doo
impression

Get a wedgie

Have someone tape
your fingers together
and keep ‘em
that way for 10 
minutes.

Get an ice cube
down your pants

Have tape on your
arm peeled off
slowly

Drink tabasco sauce

Wear a blindfold
for 5 minutes

Smell the feet of
5 guys


I'm thinking about calling the game Grave Mistake, because along with the tricks and treats in the bag I'm putting four black pogs that are Grave Mistake pogs. Drawing one of these forces you to . . .errrrr, haven't quite decided yet.

If any of the questions above are incorrect, please tell me.

Well, there it is. Feedback is welcome.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

This looks like it could be a great game! I'll have to think it over and see if I want to include another game or not.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, I like that game! Mind if I steal the idea? I have friends coming to my party that are big trivia players. Those games you play in bars (I forget what it's called) These guys are really serious players and are very good. That'd be a great way to entertain them.

I'm going to work on adding stuff to it. I let you know if I can come up with anything that you might want to include in yours.



Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you. And be my guest using it. That's why I put it up, so we can all use it. It would be flattering if people used it. If you come up with others, let me know. Like stated earlier, I REALLY need more tricks.


> quote:_Originally posted by Elza_
> 
> Wow, I like that game! Mind if I steal the idea? I have friends coming to my party that are big trivia players. Those games you play in bars (I forget what it's called) These guys are really serious players and are very good. That'd be a great way to entertain them.
> 
> ...


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Add do the chicken dance as a trick. Crawl around like a dog would be funny.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Good ones! I'm gonna add 'em. Thanks.


> quote:_Originally posted by drunk_buzzard_
> 
> Add do the chicken dance as a trick. Crawl around like a dog would be funny.
> 
> "Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

On the tricks, ask them to pick someone other than their mate or date and make them be that persons servant for 5 mins.

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice and clever Vikeman.


> quote:_Originally posted by Vikeman_
> 
> On the tricks, ask them to pick someone other than their mate or date and make them be that persons servant for 5 mins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Great question!,beats my game hands down!.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Name 3 horror remakes in the last 5 years

13 ghosts
texas chainsaw massacre
the house on haunted hill

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Were was creature from the black lagoon filmed?

Hawaii

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Highly difficult question!

What is actor Sid Haigs(Capt Spauding in House of a 1000 corpses) political party affiliation?

I Will give the answer tomorrow.



Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks AliveNBuried for the great game ideas. I'm going to vary it just alittle for my crowd. I'm gonna make it smiliar to NTN games ...a question and 5 possible answer (one is correct) Each player will get a score card to mark there anwser. Those that get it right will get to pick what those that get it wrong have to do..Using your trick ideas. Those that get it right will be given points, those that get it wrong will not. Then when all questions are done, the highest points will be the overall winner. Now I need to come up with a prize. 

I am also going to do a door prize/raffle. If they want to participate, they buy a raffle ticket for $1 and later that evening we will draw names for the cash pot!

Also going to play the NO game (see other games links for info) and the Killer games. 

I've also set up a guest book where people can leave an email address, cause I'm gonna have a bunch of the disposible cameras around for anyone to use so we all get lots of pictures and then I'll develope them and send them pictures via email.

Can't wait!!!! [^][8D] [:I] [] [}]


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

That's great. Let me know how it goes.


> quote:_Originally posted by Elza_
> 
> Thanks AliveNBuried for the great game ideas. I'm going to vary it just alittle for my crowd. I'm gonna make it smiliar to NTN games ...a question and 5 possible answer (one is correct) Each player will get a score card to mark there anwser. Those that get it right will get to pick what those that get it wrong have to do..Using your trick ideas. Those that get it right will be given points, those that get it wrong will not. Then when all questions are done, the highest points will be the overall winner. Now I need to come up with a prize.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I've got my game finished. It's like NTN and it consists of 3 rounds of 15 questions. If anyone wants a copy, let me know and I'll email you the MS Word documents.

Have Fun.

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Exscuse my ignorance. NTN???


> quote:_Originally posted by Elza_
> 
> I've got my game finished. It's like NTN and it consists of 3 rounds of 15 questions. If anyone wants a copy, let me know and I'll email you the MS Word documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

It's the trivia game that is played in bars. They have a game box and the guestions come across on the TV. 

Mine will not be done electronically... don't have that type of funds.
It is similar in the game layout. Each game has 15 questions and each question has 5 possible answers and only one of them is the right one. The players score points for each correct answer.

What we will do since it's not electronic, and to save time, I'm gonna break guests into teams (# depends on how many guest come). Each team will pick and answer and write it on a sheet of paper. I will then reveal the correct answer and the team that gets it right gets the points, the team that gets it wrong will have to do the trick (I will allow them to choose one amoung them...the person that gave them the wrong answer...to do the trick). That's where the fun part comes in. My crowd plays NTN regularly, so I think they will enjoy this.
At the end of the 3 games, the team with the most points wins. I haven't come up with a prize yet though. 



Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Sid Haig is a member of the constitution party.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------

